# Are any of you a permanent character?



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Before I had a haunt that takes me six months to complete, I used to make elaborate costumes every year. But lately, I feel like I have been everything and I find myself with a creative block when it comes to costumes for myself. For the past couple of years, I have been thinking of adopting a character for myself and being that same character every year. Sorta like a mascot I guess. I love sewing my own costumes but I just can't seem to find the time to make them for my entire family anymore. I hate buying them because they are made so crappy and I hate wearing them again. But I wouldn't mind if it was my "character". Do any of you do it this way?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I usually am 'Miss April'. I put together my own playboy bunny costume myself. Didn't sew it myself but but I bought all the pieces separate so it wasn't all cheap like you said. I've worn it for several years now and switch up little things on it every year but the thing is, I'm kinda bored of it now so I might just search around for a new one this year. We'll see.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is why it would take me a year to think what I wanna be. I was planning to make my hubby "My Edward" But I didnt know what I would be and I thought I couldnt pull a Bella (too fat). So I switched over to Bride of Frankie and Frankie. So right now I am loving what I have going for my hubby and me.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I was a witchdoctor the last 5 years, and a little stressed with attempting to change that this year. 3 kids is enough of a changeup for me each year.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> that is why it would take me a year to think what I wanna be. I was planning to make my hubby "My Edward" But I didnt know what I would be and I thought I couldnt pull a Bella (too fat). So I switched over to Bride of Frankie and Frankie. So right now I am loving what I have going for my hubby and me.


So are you going to be that every year?


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I was a witchdoctor the last 5 years, and a little stressed with attempting to change that this year. 3 kids is enough of a changeup for me each year.


This is exactly how I feel. I want to add that I have a party every year at my house which is the only place I wear a costume. Being some type horror hostess just seems alot less stressful.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll wear a new costume or remake of an old one for my party. 
But ,on Halloween night, I am always Wyatt Furr, the Werewolf Sheriff of Vulture Hill........


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I haven't been in costume in the last four years...sometimes I throw a pumpkin mask on...but I don't start thinking about a costume until the first ToT shows up and by then it's too late.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I did historical re-enactment for years so I have a lot of practice being just one character. It took me about a decade to get my kit "just right" and I was [and still am] really proud of how well I did recreating the costume and accessories and learning the customs and behaviors appropriate to the time/place of my character. If I was more 'out front' in the haunt instead of behind the scenes [read: filling the fog machine, repairing wind damaged tombstones, and replacing fuses], I'd probably get into the idea of being an on going character. My wife, who is out front, just does a generic 'nice witch' thing to pass out candy because it's easy for her.

I say go for it. If your haunt has a story line, develop a character appropriate to what you do at the haunt. Besides, it lets you do more elaborate costuming over a period of a couple of years so the costume is a lot better quality in all ways--appearance, materials, workmanship, creativity. You have time to find the perfect shoes or jewelry or cloth. and the investment of time and money is better this way.


----------



## piratehouse (Oct 6, 2009)

All Pirate here, have been for several years now. We put too much work into our "haunt" to change every year, besides I just don't have the time or imagination to change it up..

We find that we keep adding to our costumes every year and they keep getting better.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Been different every year, but a couple years back I wore all black, and black makeup on my face and hands, glued on some woochie horns and painted them black too. I even blacked my teeth and tonge! In our dimly lit yard haunt, I was _*INVISIBLE!*_ I could sneak right up to people and scare the begeezers out of them. If I were to do a permanent character, I think it would be some variation on that theme.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

I’ve got a couple standards that I just rotate, actually. I have bloody scrubs and a lab coat for the mad scientist zombie icon character I used for our charity haunt and a really nice theater-grade Victorian ghost lady costume I usually use for the ‘icon character’ of our home haunt. 

However, this year I’m changing it up because I’m pregnant and don’t fit into my costumes and don’t have the energy to be a zombie. XD Going for a gothic doll look.

Next year hopefully I'll be back in zombie-town.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

All pirate here too! We have done a haunted pirate ship display for the past several years and we are now known as the "Pirate house" around town....we just keep adding to our display and costumes each year....!


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

For more than ten years, I've been a witch, and the grump has been the grim reaper. Finally, he got sick of the rubber mask and so he switched to Darth Vader. (I know, just another mask. I don't know why he thought it was better.)
This year, we going all matchy-matchy, with a pair of Victorian ghost costumes from a company called Chasing Fireflies.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Wyett Furr, Werewolf Sheriff... I just love that.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I have recurring costumes, but not for All Hallows' Eve. I have a few costumes that can pass as everyday clothes that I wear during the week leading up to Halloween. It started out as something to wear during the day when I couldn't wear a costume, and over the years I have acquired a few other outfits that work, so the number of days prior to Halloween I am wearing a costume increases. I still wear the first costume that started it back in 2001 during the day of Halloween.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Well I have three permanent costumes to alternate with at Halloween.

The Vampire Lestat, The Ugly Duchess & The Evil Warlock








[/IMG]

I do not have a haunt or really host any parties. But if I do have a party I will be in costume as Martha Stewart in one of her various guises. . It took me over a year and a half to develope this charater along with the different outfits.








[/IMG]

I am from The Big Easy and the emphasis here is on Mardi Gras and costume benefits.

Have a great day. 

TC


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I am always a dead witchy something. I always wear a wig and long dress with fingerless long lace gloves and make-up. I have been doing this for as long as I can remember so I switch it up each year with a new wig or dress and change up my make-up. After all these years I have quite a lot to change around lol! Pretty soon I won't need anything to look scary.......now that's scary lol!


----------



## BradSmith (Oct 19, 2010)

We did a haunted castle for a few years. The costumes were a hodgepodge of sorts. Just whatever anyone wanted to do.

Starting a few years ago we picked a theme and have moved toward it the last few years. We call it Pirates Cove. All props support this Pirate theme. We create a harborside village all aimed toward this pirate theme.

Of course we have legacy props that are not specifically pirate but they still seem to fit in OK. My sister-in-law does an excellent witch. Although not exactly pirate, she is moving toward a witchy-pirate. Just a few costume embelleshments and all is well.

Most importantly is having fun so we try and not be too serious - I am usually guilty in that dept. Every idea someone brings to me goes though my 'how does this say pirate' filter. Sometimes I just need to relax.


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

i've been some kind of living dead person each year since high school, i just add more each year.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm always a jeepers creepers type scarecrow, to blend in with the yard display

had some good scares over the past years


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

The last 4 years I've been a variation of a witch. I like that costume best for answering the door for the ToT's. Each year my dress and makeup is different. This year I want to switch it up and do something different for our party but haven't gotten too far on sewing so we shall see. lol It needs to be comfortable so I can do all the hosting duties for our party so that limits things.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

I used to change out my costume when I wore things to the office, but now that its just for greeting tots, I also stick with a witch. Like Jackielantern, I need to be comfortable enough to move around and service the occasional prop, fog machine, etc. I've added some creepy long fingered gloves this year that may cause me a few problems, but I'll just have to take them on and off as necessary.......


----------



## SkeletonPirate (Jul 26, 2010)

Yup, I'm this guy:

http://www.facebook.com/TheSkeletonPirate
.



















Street performing in Florida...good times.




*~Q~*


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*Aww. After reading all this I am getting distressed. Only one week
to go and I haven't been practicing my make up at all. Give me a
paper bag! *


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

Me too... Over the last few years I've spent so much time on my yard & props (with many thanks to this forum!) that I decided to make myself a screen-accurate Ghostbusters costume. It's perfect! Great in any weather and only takes me about 5 min to put on.

$40 for the jumpsuit, $3 belt, $10 for 2 patches off eBay, and $4 for rubber gloves. Next year---Proton Pack!


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

wackychimp said:


> Me too... Over the last few years I've spent so much time on my yard & props (with many thanks to this forum!) that I decided to make myself a screen-accurate Ghostbusters costume. It's perfect! Great in any weather and only takes me about 5 min to put on.
> 
> $40 for the jumpsuit, $3 belt, $10 for 2 patches off eBay, and $4 for rubber gloves. Next year---Proton Pack!


*
Friend from work just said last week, that those damn noisy things, 
you blow the leaves with, looks like one *


----------



## Squishy Eater (Oct 31, 2010)

I have been an evil klown for the last 8 or so years now.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

I seem to do the same type of charter theme each year. Usually a demonic humanoid hunter/serial killer. With the very rare exception.


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

You make a good point Creepy. I do the same thing. Every year I tried and tried to come up with something different. Now I pretty much have my standards. For RenFest I go as a Cardinals guard or a pirate. For the Cons that I attend, I go as a Sith with different makeup or accessories. For the big event, Halloween, I try to do something different every year. From now on, I think I'm going to do the dragonryder thing. I am hoping to add one more costume that will fit into any of these events, a dragonryders costume. This is enough that if I feel a creative need coming on, I just add something to one of these costumes. Since I have narrowed it down to these costumes, I seem to enjoy myself much more.


----------

